# Du Two



## Du (Aug 14, 2005)

Hey guys. 

 Last journal has been retired. 

 No long intro here. This here is going to be my log of workouts, food, drinks, and experience. Feel free to fill the pages with bullshit, unless I don't like you. But, this is where I will be for a while. 

 First day will be Monday, 15 August 2005.

 Thanks for stoppin by, fellas.


----------



## min0 lee (Aug 14, 2005)

Cool! I'm looking forward to it.


----------



## Du (Aug 14, 2005)

min0 lee said:
			
		

> Cool! I'm looking forward to it.


 Hey Min0, I found a good gym in Elmsford. Theyre not all country-club types.


----------



## min0 lee (Aug 14, 2005)

du510 said:
			
		

> Hey Min0, I found a good gym in Elmsford. Theyre not all country-club types.


What's it called?


----------



## Du (Aug 14, 2005)

min0 lee said:
			
		

> What's it called?


 BodyWerx. Its right off the Sawmill. They sponsor a lot of the local BB shows.


----------



## min0 lee (Aug 14, 2005)

Cool.


----------



## Cold Iron (Aug 14, 2005)

It's only been 1hr and already your journal is being whored up by a tranny   

Looking forward to the WO's Du. You following any new type of training regimen?


----------



## soxmuscle (Aug 14, 2005)

The Real Man's journal.  I like it.


----------



## Rocco32 (Aug 15, 2005)

Today's the day! Welcome back Du


----------



## King Silverback (Aug 15, 2005)

I'll be along for the ride my Friend!!!


----------



## min0 lee (Aug 15, 2005)

Cold Iron said:
			
		

> It's only been 1hr and already your journal is being whored up by a tranny



Don't laugh, if I'm ever upstate me and Du may train together.


----------



## Du (Aug 15, 2005)

CI - Thanks. If you are familiar at all with my last journal, I am all about experimentation in adaptation. Therefore, youll see a whole slew of workout routines in here. I figure if I continually adapt, my body will be forced to do the same. See if you can figure out the routine I am starting with. We can make this a game throughout the thread - "guess that workout routine". 

 Sox - Ill try to keep the real lifting in here, and keep the anti-damon rhetoric unspoken. ("Try" being the key word here.) Good to see you here boss.

 Rocco - I still like that name better than your old one. Never forget where you got it. 

 Big Mike - Good to see you here. Keep me updated about what we talked about via PM.

 Min0 - you consider Tappan area as upstate? Im only 20 min away! You ought to come up sometime, my gym is great. Its really what Ive been wanting for years. DB's to 150, squat rack, leg press, hack squat... you name it, its there. Its a hole in the wall, all old equipment, but there are some great people there. 

 =====================================================

 So, tonights workout. #1 for this journal. What better way to start than with legs?

 Warmup
 Bodyweight hopping around the barbell area. Some ATF squats with just the bar.

 Squat
 225*6
 285*5
 305*6

 Leg Press
 280*6
 540*4
 540*6

 Extensions
 205*6
 255*7 + 30 second static hold

 Curls
 135*6
 145*6

 SLDL
 225*6
 275*6

 DB Mil Press
 65s*6
 90s*6
 90s*4

 Upright Row
 65*8
 95*6
 105*5

 Calf Raises
 leg press machine weight * 40
 leg press machine weight * 20

 =======================================================

 Overall, the workout felt good. I am still nursing a hurt back, so squats weren't balls to the wall. Leg press is good. Extensions were killer, curls felt good. SLDL's, I can definitely go up in weight. Mil press - decent weight, but was running out of time. By the time I got to Upright rows, too, my shoulders were killing me. I intended on doing side laterals as well, but as you can see, that didnt happen. 

 Tomorrow is another day. Thanks for stoppin by fellas.


----------



## Cold Iron (Aug 15, 2005)

Du- I'm actually really interested in the philosphy your buddy I think mentioned to you, when you guys were talking about only hitting a few real intense sets for each muscle,(more acclimation) in order to allow you to hit each muscle twice as frequently.


----------



## soxmuscle (Aug 15, 2005)

It's very interesting, and worked for me greatly in the four weeks that I used it there Cold Iron.

Nice workout du, what are you focusing on with this routine here?


----------



## Rocco32 (Aug 16, 2005)

Great w/o!!! What stance do you take for your squats? I'll never forget where I got my name


----------



## Du (Aug 16, 2005)

Cold Iron - Thats a good routine. Youll see it in about 3 weeks. 

Sox - Thats part of the game, you gotta guess the routine. 

Rocco - my squats are about shoulder-width. Sometimes just outside. I have a problem with leaning too far forward though, so I am trying to work on that. 

Thanks for stoppin by.


----------



## King Silverback (Aug 16, 2005)

Awesome numbers there my Friend!!! I'll definatly keep you posted!!! Thanks again, much appreciated!!!


----------



## Du (Aug 16, 2005)

Archangel said:
			
		

> Awesome numbers there my Friend!!! I'll definatly keep you posted!!! Thanks again, much appreciated!!!


 Thanks boss. And for the PM's - youre welcome, anytime.


 Good lifts tonight. Back day here in NY.

 Warmup
 little bit of biking

 Deadlifts
 226*6
 315*6
 405*5
 425*1 !!!!

 BO Row
 135*6
 225*6
 225*5

 Pulldowns
 210*6
 220*5

 Seated Cable Hypers
 220*10
 220*10

 CG Cable Rows
 160*7
 200*6
 220*5

 CG Pullups
 BW*3

 Im psyched about the deadlifts, I haven't done DL's at all in years. It feels good to have more than 4 plates on a side, the bar bending. 

 On a side note, Im also psyched about the fact that I am about to finish another tub of protein. Right now I am taking Cytogainer and regular whey. In less than a week, Ill be on All The Whey (Chocolate Mint) fulltime. Ive tried it, and its damn good.


----------



## Rocco32 (Aug 16, 2005)

I tried All the Whey and didn't really like it. Congrats on the Deadlift, that's really impressive for not doing them!!!


----------



## soxmuscle (Aug 17, 2005)

Du, you still got me fooled.  It's not HIT or HST.  Your combining legs and shoulders followed by back.  I will figure this out...  Great workouts man, keep it up.


----------



## BritChick (Aug 17, 2005)

du510 said:
			
		

> Feel free to fill the pages with bullshit, unless I don't like you.



Oh cool, I get to bullshit... um I hope!   

Good luck with the new journal Du, workout looks awesome!


----------



## Du (Aug 17, 2005)

*Rocco -* Which protein & flavor did you get from them? I got 10lbs of Chocolate Mint, I believe it is a blend. Smooth like isolate, the creamy taste of concentrate. Still not a milkshake, but I like it. 

I was thinkin about your comment after first seeing it... and I realized that was my first time, ever, doing DL's. Ive done SLDLs, and I did lots of powerlceans in highschool, but never actually deadlifted. I want 500 by the end of the year. 

*Sox -* If I can keep you fooled, I can keep my body fooled. I think after next week, youll figure it out. 

*BC -* Youre good people, bullshit away. Good to see ya here.


----------



## Du (Aug 17, 2005)

Tonight, 16 Aug 2005

 Tri's & Bi's

 Warmup 
 Bike 3 min

 CG Bench
 135*6
 185*6
 205*6
 225*6
 245*4

 Skulls
 85*6
 105*6
 155*5

 Single Arm OH Ext
 35s*6
 45s*6
 100*6 (two arm)

 DB Curls
 35s*6
 45s*6
 55s*6

 Preacher EZ Bar
 85*6
 105*6

 Hammer DB's
 30s*6
 45s*6

 Nothing special, not too thrilled. But, cant complain either. I went in tired, had to force myself to the gym. Tomorrow night I have a bachelor party to go to, so Ill work chest on Friday. Then Im done for the week.


----------



## Rocco32 (Aug 18, 2005)

I think I tried the Vanilla. I'll have to try again. You'll definately have 500 by then!! I hope to have it soon as well.

Damn, nice w/o! Your strength is really up there.


----------



## King Silverback (Aug 18, 2005)

Solid w/o there my Friend!!! I agree with Brother Rocco!!!


----------



## Du (Aug 22, 2005)

How bad do you want it?


----------



## King Silverback (Aug 22, 2005)

BAD!!! Incredible pic, hows it goin BRother Du?


----------



## Du (Aug 22, 2005)

Archangel said:
			
		

> BAD!!! Incredible pic, hows it goin BRother Du?


  Not a big fan of the man, but cant deny that is a good picture. 

 Im doin well. Had a long weekend - Bachelor party on Thursday, then had my little sister down at my apt all weekend. Took her to NYC for dinner and a little sightseeing, she has never been there. 

 Did legs tonight, quite the humbling experience. I left my numbers out in the truck, so Ill post em up tomorrow. I planned on doin legs and delts, but when ya cant walk and your back is too pumped too painful, its time to stop. 

  Ill let ya know tomorrow.




 And on a side note - All The Whey chocolate mint is phenomenal. You guys gotta try this stuff.... so tasty, so smooth.


----------



## DeadBolt (Aug 23, 2005)

Heya bro glad to see a new journal started!  Congrats on the deads....not bad for the first time LOL.  Lookin very strong!

All The Whey is good eh?  I am lookin for some new ones bc mine are getting so blahhhh.  I am using designer whey right now but I'm sick of it!


----------



## Rocco32 (Aug 23, 2005)

Let's see those numbers Du!!! I'm sure they will humble me (though I'm already meek  )


----------



## I'm Trying (Aug 23, 2005)

WOW great numbers!!


----------



## Cold Iron (Aug 23, 2005)

du510 said:
			
		

> And on a side note - All The Whey chocolate mint is phenomenal. You guys gotta try this stuff.... so tasty, so smooth.




That is a good pic, I saved it.

ATW is good stuff. I've tried the banana and chocolate and they are great.

I just ordered another 25lbs chocolate and 25lbs chocolate mint, the latter which I've yet to try but read good reviews. They have a bunch of interesting flavours coming out, I should be getting samples in the mail.


----------



## Du (Aug 24, 2005)

DeadBolt said:
			
		

> Heya bro glad to see a new journal started! Congrats on the deads....not bad for the first time LOL. Lookin very strong!
> 
> All The Whey is good eh? I am lookin for some new ones bc mine are getting so blahhhh. I am using designer whey right now but I'm sick of it!


Hey boss, how you been? Hows the rehab treatin ya?

But yea, invest in AllTheWhey. IMO, you cant go wrong.


----------



## Du (Aug 24, 2005)

Rocco32 said:
			
		

> Let's see those numbers Du!!! I'm sure they will humble me (though I'm already meek  )


I was hoping to get away without posting these. Theyre such low weights, but they beat me hard. 

Here is how it looked:

Extensions
210*12
225*10

Hacks
90*10
180*8
200*12

1-Leg Leg Press
90*12
90*10
110*10

Single Leg Curls
45*12

On the extensions, which I like very much, I held them at the top and flexed, etc etc, like usual. But usually, I do them as a finisher, not as a pre-exhaust. I think that screwed me. But today is Wednesday and I am still extremely sore, so at least it was a decent workout. I intended on doing shoulders after legs, but I just couldnt do it.... couldn't do it at all.


----------



## Du (Aug 24, 2005)

I'm Trying said:
			
		

> WOW great numbers!!


Hey IT - Which ones?


----------



## Du (Aug 24, 2005)

Cold Iron said:
			
		

> That is a good pic, I saved it.
> 
> ATW is good stuff. I've tried the banana and chocolate and they are great.
> 
> I just ordered another 25lbs chocolate and 25lbs chocolate mint, the latter which I've yet to try but read good reviews. They have a bunch of interesting flavours coming out, I should be getting samples in the mail.


50 lbs of protein at a time? Wow, 10 lbs is the biggest I get at a time. If you by chance dont like the chocolate mint, let me know. Ill give ya 20 bucks for the 25 lbs.


----------



## DeadBolt (Aug 24, 2005)

du510 said:
			
		

> Hey boss, how you been? Hows the rehab treatin ya?
> 
> But yea, invest in AllTheWhey. IMO, you cant go wrong.


Rehab is going good....its getting much stronger and I am back in the gym consistently and harder then ever.  I still make sure I don't push it to far!  Still some things I can't do but I deal with it.  Also the range of motion is about half of my right shoulder.  If I swing my arms in a cirlce you notice the left one right before it gets to the top craps out and shoots to the side while the right can go all the way up.  Just something alot of rehab is gonna have to fix.

Other then that things are good....getting ready for my next semester ya know!!  Your girl going back to FD this semester or is she done already?

Yea I may place an order for ATW...and recomendations for flavors?


----------



## Du (Aug 24, 2005)

Last nights workout:

Didn't start off so hot. Locked my keys in the truck, had to call a locksmith. So while I was lifting, I was watching out for the locksmith. $200 later, my ass hurts. 

1Arm DB Mil Press
65*8
70*8

BO Laterals
15s*10
25s*10
30s*8

Cable Laterals
50 total * 10
30 each *8

DB Curls
45s*7
55s*7

Cable Curls
130*10
150*8

Dips
BW *8
BW*8
BW*8

Pushdowns
150*10
150*10

Kickbacks
20s*12

BW = 250lbs
Pushdowns - 150 = the stack, cant go higher
Kickbacks are painful.

And I crushed my finger between a weight and the rack. 
And my shoulder was killing me. Any of you guys ever try Aquadan? Im seriously thinking about it. 

Im taking tonight off to cook 20 chicken breasts and do laundry. Back at ya tomorrow.


----------



## King Silverback (Aug 24, 2005)

Good lookin w/o Brother Du!!! Sorry about the finger, been there and it sucks!!! What is Aquadan?


----------



## soxmuscle (Aug 24, 2005)

My claustrophobic grandmother always told me to leave cross ventilation in the car, by leaving the windows open just a crack at all times in both the drivers and passengers seat.  I left my keys in the car once, and I actually was able to jimmy them open with a hanger because of my grandmothers advise.  Just saying ha.

I love the weights by the way.  Two workouts ago, the workout you described as really light, sometimes you just have to do that and I usually end up having an excellent workout.

Later Du.


----------



## Du (Aug 25, 2005)

Archangel said:
			
		

> Good lookin w/o Brother Du!!! Sorry about the finger, been there and it sucks!!! What is Aquadan?


It happens, such is life. Aquedan is a vet supplement, taken intramuscularly, that somehow boosts production of synovial fluid in the joints, and spurs regrowth of worn cartilage. At least, thats the way I understand it.


----------



## Du (Aug 25, 2005)

soxmuscle said:
			
		

> My claustrophobic grandmother always told me to leave cross ventilation in the car, by leaving the windows open just a crack at all times in both the drivers and passengers seat. I left my keys in the car once, and I actually was able to jimmy them open with a hanger because of my grandmothers advise. Just saying ha.
> 
> I love the weights by the way. Two workouts ago, the workout you described as really light, sometimes you just have to do that and I usually end up having an excellent workout.
> 
> Later Du.


I drive a 2005 chevy pickup, and the guy had a hell of a time tryin to open it up. My lock is horizontal, and there was nothing to grab onto really. There was no way I could have done it with a hanger. I think I am going to grad one of those hide-a-key's. 

But yea I agree with you about the light workout. It was such low weights, but I am still tight 3 days later. Ive never experienced this before. Ya ought to try it out. 

Chest tonight.


----------



## Rocco32 (Aug 25, 2005)

JD and I talked about doing adequan for quite awhile. Let me know if you decide to try it, but first work on bringing your rotator cuff up to par. That may help, been helping with me. There is a really good article here somewhere about adequan, if I have time I'll look for it later buddy!


----------



## Du (Aug 25, 2005)

Rocco32 said:
			
		

> JD and I talked about doing adequan for quite awhile. Let me know if you decide to try it, but first work on bringing your rotator cuff up to par. That may help, been helping with me. There is a really good article here somewhere about adequan, if I have time I'll look for it later buddy!


Who is JD? Any suggestions for rotator cuff work?


Ya if you could find the article, Id appreciate it. How would you go about getting it? Doc or UG?


----------



## Du (Aug 25, 2005)

Alright fellas - chest tonight. 

 Here is how it looked, nothing special here:

 Incline DB Bench
 55s*10
 80s*8
 90s*8
 100s*10

 Bar Flat Bench
 225*10
 245*8
 265*5

 DB Flyes, full strech
 25s*12
 40s*12

 Heavy Flye Strech
 65s*15 sec
 65s*20 sec
 65s*10 sec

 Thats it.

 1. My shoulder was killing me toward the end. Im alright when I do high weight / low volume. But once I start gettin up in reps, Im in pain. 

 2. I didnt lift as heavy as I could in DB's, in an attempt to save myself for flat bench. However, I didn't have much energy in that either. So, next time I will go all out in one of them, rather than not meet 100% on either. 

 3. The stretches are great. Painful, but nice. Try em.


----------



## I'm Trying (Aug 25, 2005)

du510 said:
			
		

> Hey IT - Which ones?


All of them!!


----------



## Rocco32 (Aug 26, 2005)

du510 said:
			
		

> Who is JD? Any suggestions for rotator cuff work?
> 
> 
> Ya if you could find the article, Id appreciate it. How would you go about getting it? Doc or UG?


Jersey Devil. For rotator do external rotations and scapular raises.

http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/showthread.php?t=24479&highlight=adequan

http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/showthread.php?t=24711&highlight=adequan

You can actually order it online. Some places won't require any "vet id". Just have to look around a bit and see if they are still there.


----------



## Du (Aug 26, 2005)

Rocco32 said:
			
		

> Jersey Devil. For rotator do external rotations and scapular raises.
> 
> http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/showthread.php?t=24479&highlight=adequan
> 
> ...


 

What are you doing up so late / early? Thanks for the links. So you never tried it?


----------



## Rocco32 (Aug 26, 2005)

I get up at 3am for work. No, I never tried it because of my job. If not for that I would give it a go, as well as a few other things.


----------



## Pirate! (Aug 26, 2005)

du510 said:
			
		

> Any suggestions for rotator cuff work?
> 
> 
> Ya if you could find the article, Id appreciate it. How would you go about getting it? Doc or UG?


I have a very comprehensive packet of rotator cuff exercises I'll mail you if you want. Most of them can be found online. Any sports med doc will have a similar packet on hand.


Attached is a picture I took in du's backyard one morning.  
Notice the Coors Light in the upper right corner. He is the only grown man I know that still drinks that piss.


----------



## fUnc17 (Aug 26, 2005)

nice numbers du, good luck with the shoulder


----------



## Du (Aug 26, 2005)

PirateFromHell said:
			
		

> I have a very comprehensive packet of rotator cuff exercises I'll mail you if you want. Most of them can be found online. Any sports med doc will have a similar packet on hand.
> 
> 
> Attached is a picture I took in du's backyard one morning.
> Notice the Coors Light in the upper right corner. He is the only grown man I know that still drinks that piss.


 
 Fucking hilarious. I read this while I was at work, and literally burst out laughing. My boss gave me a quizzical look, as did the rest of the trading floor. Priceless man, priceless. 

 And by the way, I still love Coors light. Ive got a 6-pack of longnecks in the fridge right now. 

 As for the shoulder - ya Id really appreciate this. My shoulder pain has been a bother for at least 3 years now, Id like to end it if at all possible.


----------



## King Silverback (Aug 27, 2005)

fUnc17 said:
			
		

> nice numbers du, good luck with the shoulder


I agree my Friend!!! Take care of it!!!


----------



## Pirate! (Aug 27, 2005)

du510 said:
			
		

> As for the shoulder - ya Id really appreciate this. My shoulder pain has been a bother for at least 3 years now, Id like to end it if at all possible.


 You have a big packet on the way. I wrote down which are the most important exercises for strengthening the rotator cuff. Some of the other exercises are only useful when you are recovering from an injury or doing physical therapy. 

BTW, I found a picture of you at the local highschool. You should be ashamed.


----------



## Du (Aug 29, 2005)

FYI, courtesy of basskiller. Dogg Crapp extreme streching.... good stuff here. 




> Another pioneer in our sport!
> Of course weight will change from person to person
> bass
> 
> ...


----------



## Du (Aug 29, 2005)

PirateFromHell said:
			
		

> You have a big packet on the way. I wrote down which are the most important exercises for strengthening the rotator cuff. Some of the other exercises are only useful when you are recovering from an injury or doing physical therapy.
> 
> BTW, I found a picture of you at the local highschool. You should be ashamed.


Thanks man, I appreciate that. Always a pleasure. Once I get it and look through it, Ill probably look to talk about it with you, figure out what works best, etc. 

Why should I be ashamed? I macked those chicks.


----------



## Rocco32 (Aug 29, 2005)

Nice post on stretching Du! I printed it out and it's in my binder now


----------



## soxmuscle (Aug 29, 2005)

Great post on stretching, Du.  Definitly going to help me out, thanks.


----------



## King Silverback (Aug 29, 2005)

soxmuscle said:
			
		

> Great post on stretching, Du.  Definitly going to help me out, thanks.


   Hows it going BRother Du?


----------



## Du (Aug 29, 2005)

Archangel said:
			
		

> Hows it going BRother Du?


 
 You're welcome guys.

 Its goin good, all in all. I didn't lift tonight, I needed to catch up on finances / personal accounting. Plus, my sinuses have been kicking my ass all weekend. With Labor Day weekend coming up, I need to be 100%, because there is a lot of drinking to be done. 

 Ill be in tomorrow, makin it a back/chest day. High reps, low weight is the plan.


----------



## Du (Aug 30, 2005)

Tonight - Chest / Back

 Pullover / WideGrip Pulldown Superset (2*10)
 80 / 190
 90 / 200

 Stiff Arm Pulldown / Reverse Grip Row (1*10)
 60 / 125

 Cable Row Dropset
 220 / 180 /  140

 Cable Crossover / Incline DB  Superset (2*10)
 60 per side / 65s
 70 per side / 75s

 Planned more, but nausea got the best of me.


----------



## DeadBolt (Aug 30, 2005)

Solid numbers man....lookin good.

Why the nausea though bro?  Just pushin to hard?


----------



## Du (Sep 1, 2005)

DeadBolt said:
			
		

> Solid numbers man....lookin good.
> 
> Why the nausea though bro?  Just pushin to hard?


 I assume so. I had been fighting my sinuses for the days before (still am a bit) and was full of mucus, which also contributed. No worries though.

 Tonights WO:

 EZ Curls / CG Chin SS
 105*10 / BW*3
 125*10 / BW*2
 135*7

 Preacher / Reverse Curl SS
 105*10
 45*12

 DB Hammer Curl Dropset
 45s*10
 35s*10
 20s*10

 Bicep Streching

 Pushdown / CG Bench SS
 140*10 / 185*10
 150*10 / 215*10

 Reverse Grip Pushdown / 1A OH Tri Ext SS
 100*10 / 45s*10
 140*10

 Dip Machine Dropset
 200*15
 150*15
 100*15

 Tricep Streching with 75lb DB, 45 seconds each side


----------



## soxmuscle (Sep 1, 2005)

I felt nausea today for the same reason, it hindered my workout a bit.

 Looks like a nice workout there, are those all supersets?


----------



## Du (Sep 1, 2005)

soxmuscle said:
			
		

> I felt nausea today for the same reason, it hindered my workout a bit.
> 
> Looks like a nice workout there, are those all supersets?


 I hear ya, it sucks. 

 Theyre all supersets, except for the dropsets.


----------



## King Silverback (Sep 2, 2005)

Great w/o's my Friend!!! I hear ya on the sinuses, mine have been going haywire lately!!! Hows the Shoulder?


----------



## Du (Sep 2, 2005)

Archangel said:
			
		

> Great w/o's my Friend!!! I hear ya on the sinuses, mine have been going haywire lately!!! Hows the Shoulder?


 
 Shoulder is a bit better. Felt a few jabs tonight from it, but cant complain too much overall. 

 Tonight - Delts 

 Seated Side Laterals / DB Mil Press SS
 25s*10 / 65s*10
 30s*10 / 80s*10

 Reverse Pec Dec / WG UR Row SS
 60*10 / 85*10
 80*10 / 105*10

 Front Raise Dropset
 30*8
 25*6
 20*4

 Pain was mostly in the dropsets, I kinda ended em early. 

 Next week I am going to do heavy weights low volume, I miss it. Enough of this low weight high rep BS.


----------



## DeadBolt (Sep 2, 2005)

du510 said:
			
		

> Next week I am going to do heavy weights low volume, I miss it. Enough of this low weight high rep BS.


   Just watch the shoulder big guy!!!


----------



## King Silverback (Sep 3, 2005)

Great w/o BRother Du!!! I agree with BRother Bolt too, take care of that shoulder!!!


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 3, 2005)

du510 said:
			
		

> Next week I am going to do heavy weights low volume, I miss it. Enough of this low weight high rep BS.


Good w/o's!!  I agree with you here ^ Just remember to do your external rotar work.


----------



## Du (Sep 6, 2005)

*DB, Arch, Rocco*: I know, I know. Im doin more shoulder warmups, some rotator work every workout from here on in. Nothing crazy, but just enough to keep mobile and maybe move in the right direction. 

 But alright fellas, (and Britchick too, if shes still lurking)... after my long and great holiday weekend, here is tonights workout. Yea, its short. Yea its basically one lift. But it was a great workout. 

 Warmup:
 Some 15lb dumbells, shoulder work

 Incline DB Bench:
 55s*8
 65s*6
 75s*6
 85s*5
 95s*5
 110s*5
 120s*4
 135s*5

 Slight incline Flyes
 25s*15

 And thats it. Thats a PR for incline DB's. Last PB was 120 for a few, or 135s for 1-2. Dont really remember. Its always a great, great feeling to get a new PB. I walked out in a good mood.


----------



## soxmuscle (Sep 6, 2005)

Good to see you had a good workout there, Du.  I was worried you had too much fun this weekend, and would forget about your journal.  Whatd you end up doing for the holiday?


----------



## Du (Sep 6, 2005)

soxmuscle said:
			
		

> Good to see you had a good workout there, Du. I was worried you had too much fun this weekend, and would forget about your journal. Whatd you end up doing for the holiday?


 Me too, I was happy with it. I did have too much fun this weekend, doing my fair share of drinking. Sunday night, I dont remember half of it....so needless to say, was a good time. Ill leave out the explicit details.

 But the holiday weekend was a good one. Lifted my truck, went to a few parties, a pigroast (sunday night), and spent time with both my family and my girls family. Pretty good.

 How about you?


----------



## soxmuscle (Sep 6, 2005)

Good to hear.

 I had a good weekend, minus a little altercation on saturday.  Friday night I drank with this girl I like, had a blast.  Then saturday my high school played its biggest rival in football, which was real fun tailgating and being in the center of the crowd in a game that we won on the road.  Then saturday night I was going to this girls house and a cop came and I was in the back of a cop car and got my mom called, which sucked, but shes understanding at times.  Sunday night had a similar sort of thing as you, just a dinner and an awesome party.

 Thanks for asking.


----------



## DeadBolt (Sep 6, 2005)

Shit thats plenty of volume lol...8 sets is all some people need heh.  

Sounds like a fun weekend....kinda sounds like mine!  Glad to hear it bud!


----------



## Du (Sep 7, 2005)

DeadBolt said:
			
		

> Shit thats plenty of volume lol...8 sets is all some people need heh.
> 
> Sounds like a fun weekend....kinda sounds like mine!  Glad to hear it bud!


 Eh, worked for me. Im feeling it today, the chest is a bit sore. 

 Tonight I worked the same sort of rep scheme, except with deads.


 Warmup:
 Bike x 1 song

 DL:
 135*6
 225*6
 315*5
 390*3
 410*1
 430*1
 440*0

 On the 440, I got it off the ground, but not all the way up. So I am mentioning it, but not counting it. 

 On a sidenote, a lot of the calluses are torn off my hands now, somewhat painful. But I like this repscheme, its somethin nice.


----------



## soxmuscle (Sep 7, 2005)

Arent you worried about skipping your lats and other muscles in the back by doing only deads?


----------



## Du (Sep 8, 2005)

soxmuscle said:
			
		

> Arent you worried about skipping your lats and other muscles in the back by doing only deads?


Back day is a different day than DL day. Ill cover them, youll see.


----------



## soxmuscle (Sep 8, 2005)

Alrighty..


----------



## King Silverback (Sep 8, 2005)

Hows it goin Brother Du? Nice numbers there!!!


----------



## Pirate! (Sep 14, 2005)

I wish I could DL 430 lbs.   

Actually, I'd be happy with 400 lbs.

Did you incorporate some shoulder cuff exercises?

I still think you should have the shoulder checked out by a sports doc. Those types of problems rarely go away on their own. Of course, you run the risk of the doc telling you to back off heavy lifting or cut out certain exercises like bench, shoulder press etc.


----------



## Pirate! (Sep 14, 2005)




----------



## Du (Sep 15, 2005)

George Bush hates midgets.


----------

